# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Paving over dolomite?

## Jacksin

Are there any problems with paving over dolomite?  
Its only a small garden path and I thought once I had compacted a base, I could spread another layer of dolomite to lay the pavers on, rather than have to cart-in sand. 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Dolomite is a good base as it compacts well - If you have access to cheap dolomite why not use that as your paving surface - it looks great when its leveled and compacted and wears well.

----------


## Jacksin

> why not use that as your paving surface

  I appreciate your response Bleedin Thumb, however this owner has a couple of hundred pavers left over from her original house-perimeter paving -- god knows what the previous paving subbies were doing when they estimated the number required -- and she wants to use them up as garden paths, naturally as cheap as possible. 
Is there any chance the concrete pavers could leech anything from the dolomite? Making the paver surface deteriorate etc?

----------

